# Evolution of the ABKC & American Bully



## LoudMouf (Feb 2, 2011)

*The first "bully" show was hosted in 2004, from then on the popularity of the breed and the dog itself has changed based on styles. Here is a chance to look at the American Bully and how quickly breeders with no direction can change a breed.

DISCLAIMER: I am not saying these dogs are ideal American Bullies, I am posting these videos for historical purposes.*

SuperBull I- 2004





SuperBull II- 2005





The Lounge Show (Sacramento, Ca.)- 2006





2007 Bully Show





Bullypalooza (Atlanta, Ga.)- 2007





L.A. Super Bully Show- 2008





NorCal Ent. Show (Woodland, Ca.)- Early 2009





Bullypalooza (Atlanta, Ga.)- 2009





ABKC Nationals (Atlanta, Ga.)- Late 2010


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Bullypalooza baby! That's what's up! Love this post, Devin!!!


----------

